# Breed ID.... polish?



## nicktide (May 19, 2011)

I was told these are polish but I am not sure.  Anyone know?

Thanks,
Tide


----------



## flemish lops (May 19, 2011)

I had a polish before and she looked a little diffrent. She had a longer body type and her face wasn't that flat. I don't know that much about polish breeds but I would say there could be a little netherland dwarf breed in them  . (Like I said, I don't know that much about polishes so I could be wrong)


----------



## rabbitgeek (May 19, 2011)

These look more like large Netherland Dwarf rabbits. 

But if you look at the Polish website your rabbit could very well be Polish.

http://americanpolishrabbitclub.com/

Have a good day!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 20, 2011)

Um these are nothing like Polish. My sister had raised them for a few years and they are not at all like these. I would guess some kind of Netherland or Netherland mix. I'm pretty sure Polish don't even get the color like that one darker one in the picture.

When I started getting bunnies we went to go get some "Dutch"... they where Californians!!!  We figured it out after about 6 months. So I don't know if people really did not know what they where, or if they where trying to pull some kind of joke!!!  

Just my 2 cents!!! Good luck!!


----------



## nicktide (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I went to http://americanpolishrabbitclub.com/ and looked at those pictures and they have a very similar body type.  The ones on the web site I am sure are show rabbits.


----------



## RabbitMage (May 21, 2011)

Given that Polish don't come in either of those colors, I'm going to say no.

My best guess is either pet quality or crossbred Netherlands.


----------



## dbunni (May 21, 2011)

Definately not polish ... but cute ... they could be the bunny version of the american mix.


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a mixed bag of rabbits I'm afraid.

The colors you have are black otter (the black rabbit with the ear lacing, light belly)

and Himilayan rabbit carrying the tan pattern gene. You can tell by the poor nose markings and the ear lacing on the himilayan ears.

Himilayan is refering to the color, not the himilayan rabbit which is a unique breed.


----------

